# new pup concerns



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Got a new pup, my faithful brother Roony passed a week ago and I can't stand to be without a Shep.
Nothing will ever replace my boy and aren't expecting that, but looking forward to a new relationship.

I have a concern and I can't believe I didn't notice this when I picked him, but his front legs are a bit bowed. Its noticable, he ambles around good but I am concerned this might not bode well for the future.
Am taking him in to the vets MON, but in the mean time, is there any condition or known way that a baby Sheps legs get bowed ?
Someone said something about swimmers legs, never heard of it and am not sure if it is that or not, will try to post pics later.

edit: A friend of mine who is big into dogs told me she thinks he has rickets, so I'm going to do some investigating about that, hope its treatable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

From what I have read, swimmers legs are when the puppy drinks with his legs splayed out at the sides, and if the breeder doesn't turn the puppy on its side, it will not be able to walk when it should. It can be corrected by tying the legs together and binding them for a while. I have never heard of anyone actually having this issue, I just read about it in The German Shepherd Today, by Winifred Strickland and Jimmy Moses. I think first copywrited in 1970's.


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Pretty sure its rickets, which I also have never heard of until today.
Am researching some threads in this forum and elsewhere, when I consult with the vet MON I'll post back.
I'm optimistic, I'm just hoping its nothing degenerative, don't think I could deal with that.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Post pictures?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Not many pics yet, here is one that shows it somewhat, looks kinda deformed


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is it just like swelling on his joint? Or are his legs actually bowing outwards?


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Seems to be a slight bow when looking at him from the front while he is sitting ... He seems to shake quite often too when standing still and putting weight on them ,, But hard to tell if that simply nervousness coming into a new environment [he came from a litter of 12].
I think its likely the mother was drained and none of the pups got the proper nourishment.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Xray said:


> Not many pics yet, here is one that shows it somewhat, looks kinda deformed


Go have a vet look at that. It looks odd and only they could really give you the best advice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Xray said:


> Not many pics yet, here is one that shows it somewhat, looks kinda deformed


Does he seem to be in pain?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Xray said:


> Not many pics yet, here is one that shows it somewhat, looks kinda deformed


http://www.ehow.com/how_7714453_treat-rickets-dogs.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Xray said:


> Got a new pup, my faithful brother Roony passed a week ago and I can't stand to be without a Shep.
> Nothing will ever replace my boy and aren't expecting that, but looking forward to a new relationship.
> 
> I have a concern and I can't believe I didn't notice this when I picked him, but his front legs are a bit bowed. Its noticable, he ambles around good but I am concerned this might not bode well for the future.
> ...


I believe that it is curable if it is rickets. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

No pain apparent, though he does tremble a bit.

I'll post back after vet visit, hopefully his condition is minor and can be reversed.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Please keep us posted. Hoping your pup is okay!!! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I would also say rickets. Lack of calcium; vitamin d sunlight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

It grates on my college educated self to offer a website I haven't extensively researched and I'm not sure how credible this site is but it seems to have some good info: 

http://www.critters360.com/index.ph...d-phosphorus-ratios-parathyroid-glands-18172/ 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Are his legs and wrist joints warm? Shaking can be the pain. Se a vet. It looks like you are dealing with an advanced growth problem in the long bones of the legs. Pano HOD OCD. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Vet visit was somewhat inconclusive.
Said it was not rickets, but some undetermined abnormal growth. To get a more complete diagnosis/prognosis I'd have to go to a vet specializing in orthodontics. She said if the dog was for work, take it back for sure, but just as a pet may be fine. She basically said he may somewhat grow out of it, and may not, here is a letter she wrote [in case I wanted to take him back]:
"There was a very small umbilical hernia. The front legs are abnormal. There is a bowlegged appearance to them and he is down on his matacarpals. This will impact his gait/front leg stability in the future. It is not clear to what extent".

I'm a bit crushed, especially coming off the loss of my 12 year old shep just 2 weeks ago. Now I have to contemplate getting rid of this one ... I really don't want a pup that has the potential to be hobbled and have mobility problems in just a couple of years.He is sweet as can be, has a great disposition and is otherwise highly desirable.

I got this little guy off a craigslist buy. Was located in inner city Detroit, not the best of neighborhoods, and the guy did say if he had any issues I could take him back for a refund or another pick [I have no idea if all, some, or none other of the pups have this deformity].
But I don't want to put him back in that environment, where his odds of finding a quality owner are extremely low. So I will most likely eat the $400 I have into him, and try to find him a loving home with people I will be sure will take good care of him - Its an open question whether or not this guy would have lived up to his words anyhow.

Don't get me wrong, this little pup is not grossly deformed by any stretch, I'll try to post some better pics later. He romps around just fine, with a slight sideways gait thats hard to tell if its puppy romp or because of his leg flaw. With the right diet, TLC and luck, he may be just fine ,,, But I don't think I'm inclined to take the chance, still thinking about it and its not going to be an easy decision.


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are a few pics that highlight his condition ... No name yet, I have been temporarily calling him Gubba


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Update - After 3 weeks or so his bowed legs have straightened quite a bit, almost to the point where they look normal. Is still a little flat footed in 1 front paw, doesn't seem to affect his mobility, little guy tears around pretty good.
He is already about 75% potty trained, knows his name and can sit & bark on command, pretty good for 3 months old. His lazy ear perked right up and has probably gained about 8 lbs or so since these pics were taken. Got rid of his worms, puppy shots are next.
Oh, don't ask why but I named him "Gubba", thats what I called him the 1st day as a temporary name and it has stuck.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Xray said:


> Update - After 3 weeks or so his bowed legs have straightened quite a bit, almost to the point where they look normal. Is still a little flat footed in 1 front paw, doesn't seem to affect his mobility, little guy tears around pretty good.
> He is already about 75% potty trained, knows his name and can sit & bark on command, pretty good for 3 months old. His lazy ear perked right up and has probably gained about 8 lbs or so since these pics were taken. Got rid of his worms, puppy shots are next.
> Oh, don't ask why but I named him "Gubba", thats what I called him the 1st day as a temporary name and it has stuck.


I think he will get better in time! That's already a dramatic difference.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are some updated pics of the little darling, he has gained at least 15 lbs since I have had him.
Leg deformity has all but went away, I think he is still a little flat footed but sure doesn't affect his mobility.
This guy is a little terror, I have had 3 sheps/shep mixes and have never had such an unruly dog. He wants to chew everything without rhyme or reason, from boots to clothes to wood to cords, bags, metal cans, anything he can get his jaws closed on.
He has learned his boundaries with me and listens well, though he constantly tests me, but the females in the house he does not respect or fear so will not listen to them. I think for the first time I am going to have to have him trained by a pro, his rowdy attitude and bull headedness is starting to worry me.
I try to spend as much quality time as I can with him but I am working 12 hr shifts 7 days a week, so I had to build an indoor pen for him to keep him contained for his own good, he quickly outgrew his cage. Not that he is in there half the day, but sometimes he is so bad there is no other recourse, and I can't leave him free to chew everything in sight. We are starting a good bond, he is a spirited little guy to say the least, but its going to take more effort to get him in line than any of my previous dogs.


----------

